# ISPConfig Postfixprobleme(?)



## fahrlehrer (22. Nov. 2009)

Guten Abend Jungs,

ich habe auf meinem neu aufgesetzten Server (OpenSuse 11.2) das folgende Problem: Ich kann ISPConfig 3 ohne Probleme nutzen um Domains anzulegen und diese zu nutzen. Nur mit den Mails wirds nix. Mailboxen, die ich angelegt habe, werden nicht erreicht folgende Fehlermeldungen erscheinen in der /var/log/mail:

Nov 22 21:13:04 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 12315 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:13:04 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:14:04 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12361]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:14:05 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 12361 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:14:05 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:15:05 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12454]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:15:06 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 12454 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:15:06 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:16:05 server1 postfix/qmgr[11720]: fatal: watchdog timeout
Nov 22 21:16:06 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr pid 11720 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:16:06 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:16:06 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12498]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:16:07 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 12498 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:16:07 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:17:06 server1 postfix/qmgr[12541]: 9266561CEE: from=, size=2187, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 22 21:17:07 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12542]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:17:08 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 12542 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:17:08 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:18:08 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12580]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:18:09 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 12580 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:18:09 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:19:09 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12623]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:19:10 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 12623 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:19:10 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:20:10 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12688]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:20:11 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 12688 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:20:11 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:20:34 server1 clamd[3499]: SelfCheck: Database status OK.
Nov 22 21:21:11 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12720]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:21:12 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 12720 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:21:12 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:22:12 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12750]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:22:13 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 12750 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:22:13 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:23:13 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12817]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:23:14 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 12817 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:23:14 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:24:09 server1 postfix/pickup[10865]: A5F9D61CEF: uid=0 from=
Nov 22 21:24:14 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12892]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:24:15 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 12892 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:24:15 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:25:15 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12946]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:25:16 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 12946 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:25:16 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:26:16 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[12980]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:26:17 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 12980 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:26:17 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:27:17 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[13030]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:27:18 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 13030 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:27:18 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:28:18 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[13065]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:28:19 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 13065 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:28:19 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:29:19 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[13094]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:29:20 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 13094 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:29:20 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:30:20 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[13175]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:30:21 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 13175 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:30:21 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:30:34 server1 clamd[3499]: SelfCheck: Database status OK.
Nov 22 21:31:21 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[13204]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:31:22 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 13204 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:31:22 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:32:22 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[13233]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:32:23 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 13233 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:32:23 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:33:23 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[13264]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:33:24 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 13264 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:33:24 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:33:45 server1 postfix/qmgr[12541]: fatal: watchdog timeout
Nov 22 21:33:46 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr pid 12541 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:33:46 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/qmgr: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:34:24 server1 postfix/trivial-rewrite[13293]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/transports.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 22 21:34:25 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 13293 exit status 1
Nov 22 21:34:25 server1 postfix/master[6291]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Nov 22 21:34:46 server1 postfix/qmgr[13298]: 9266561CEE: from=, size=2187, nrcpt=1 (queue active)





Für Hilfen wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## fahrlehrer (23. Nov. 2009)

*abwarten*

ich werde den server nach dem howto The Perfect Server - OpenSUSE 11.2 x86_64 [ISPConfig 3] jetzt noch einmal neu aufsetzen und berichten.


----------



## fahrlehrer (23. Nov. 2009)

*Fehler!*

nach der neuinstallation des gesamten system erscheinen folgende fehlermeldungen in /var/log/mail:

Nov 23 09:08:33 server1 postfix/smtpd[3222]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[116.36.168.241]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 23 09:08:33 server1 postfix/smtpd[3222]: lost connection after DATA from unknown[116.36.168.241]
Nov 23 09:08:33 server1 postfix/smtpd[3222]: disconnect from unknown[116.36.168.241]
Nov 23 09:09:40 server1 postfix/smtpd[3222]: connect from unknown[117.32.153.170]
Nov 23 09:09:40 server1 postfix/smtpd[3222]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[117.32.153.170]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 23 09:09:41 server1 postfix/smtpd[3222]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[117.32.153.170]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 23 09:09:42 server1 postfix/smtpd[3222]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[117.32.153.170]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 23 09:09:42 server1 postfix/smtpd[3222]: lost connection after DATA from unknown[117.32.153.170]
Nov 23 09:09:42 server1 postfix/smtpd[3222]: disconnect from unknown[117.32.153.170]
Nov 23 09:09:42 server1 postfix/smtpd[2784]: timeout after DATA from unknown[222.252.142.180]
Nov 23 09:09:42 server1 postfix/smtpd[2784]: disconnect from unknown[222.252.142.180]
Nov 23 09:10:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[3222]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 23 09:10:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[3222]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 23 09:10:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[3222]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 23 09:10:09 server1 postfix/smtpd[2784]: connect from static-mum-59.181.136.60.mtnl.net.in[59.181.136.60]
Nov 23 09:10:10 server1 postfix/smtpd[2784]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from static-mum-59.181.136.60.mtnl.net.in[59.181.136.60]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 23 09:10:10 server1 postfix/smtpd[2784]: disconnect from static-mum-59.181.136.60.mtnl.net.in[59.181.136.60]
Nov 23 09:10:14 server1 postfix/smtpd[3222]: connect from 213-238-77-254.adsl.inetia.pl[213.238.77.254]
Nov 23 09:10:14 server1 postfix/smtpd[3222]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 213-238-77-254.adsl.inetia.pl[213.238.77.254]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=<213-238-77-254.adsl.inetia.pl>
Nov 23 09:10:14 server1 postfix/smtpd[3222]: disconnect from 213-238-77-254.adsl.inetia.pl[213.238.77.254]
Nov 23 09:10:25 server1 postfix/pickup[2275]: 7BAFC2A79: uid=30 from=
Nov 23 09:10:25 server1 postfix/cleanup[3379]: 7BAFC2A79: message-id=<20091123081025.7BAFC2A79@server1.derfahrlehrer.info>
Nov 23 09:10:25 server1 postfix/qmgr[2276]: 7BAFC2A79: from=, size=593, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 23 09:10:25 server1 amavis[2342]: (02342-01) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Nov 23 09:10:30 server1 postfix/smtpd[3385]: warning: connect to private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 23 09:10:31 server1 postfix/smtpd[3385]: warning: connect to private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 23 09:10:31 server1 postfix/smtpd[3385]: warning: problem talking to server private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 23 09:10:31 server1 postfix/smtpd[3385]: warning: no entropy for TLS key generation: disabling TLS support
Nov 23 09:10:31 server1 postfix/smtpd[3385]: connect from unknown[127.0.0.1]
Nov 23 09:10:31 server1 postfix/smtpd[3385]: 4C49E2A80: client=unknown[127.0.0.1]
Nov 23 09:10:31 server1 amavis[2342]: (02342-01) INFO: removed bare CR from 1 header line(s)
Nov 23 09:10:31 server1 postfix/cleanup[3379]: 4C49E2A80: message-id=<20091123081025.7BAFC2A79@server1.derfahrlehrer.info>
Nov 23 09:10:31 server1 postfix/qmgr[2276]: 4C49E2A80: from=, size=1218, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 23 09:10:31 server1 amavis[2342]: (02342-01) Passed BAD-HEADER, -> , quarantine: badh-22fzGazpSocf, Message-ID: <20091123081025.7BAFC2A79@server1.derfahrlehrer.info>, mail_id: 22fzGazpSocf, Hits: -0.001, size: 593, queued_as: 4C49E2A80, 5839 ms
Nov 23 09:10:31 server1 postfix/smtp[3382]: 7BAFC2A79: to=, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=6, delays=0.11/0.03/0.01/5.8, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=02342-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 4C49E2A80)
Nov 23 09:10:31 server1 postfix/qmgr[2276]: 7BAFC2A79: removed
Nov 23 09:10:31 server1 maildrop[3392]: Cannot set my user or group id.
Nov 23 09:10:31 server1 postfix/pipe[3390]: 4C49E2A80: to=, relay=maildrop, delay=0.22, delays=0.08/0.02/0/0.12, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Cannot set my user or group id. )
Nov 23 09:10:40 server1 postfix/smtpd[2784]: warning: 123.24.77.179: address not listed for hostname localhost
Nov 23 09:10:40 server1 postfix/smtpd[2784]: connect from unknown[123.24.77.179]
Nov 23 09:10:41 server1 postfix/smtpd[2784]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[123.24.77.179]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 23 09:10:41 server1 postfix/smtpd[2784]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[123.24.77.179]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 23 09:10:42 server1 postfix/smtpd[2784]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[123.24.77.179]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 23 09:10:42 server1 postfix/smtpd[2784]: lost connection after DATA from unknown[123.24.77.179]
Nov 23 09:10:42 server1 postfix/smtpd[2784]: disconnect from unknown[123.24.77.179]
Nov 23 09:12:19 server1 postfix/smtpd[2784]: warning: 122.160.4.217: address not listed for hostname ABTS-North-Static-217.4.160.122.airtelbroadband.in
Nov 23 09:12:19 server1 postfix/smtpd[2784]: connect from unknown[122.160.4.217]
Nov 23 09:12:50 server1 postfix/smtpd[3470]: warning: connect to private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 23 09:12:51 server1 postfix/smtpd[3470]: warning: connect to private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 23 09:12:51 server1 postfix/smtpd[3470]: warning: problem talking to server private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 23 09:12:51 server1 postfix/smtpd[3470]: warning: no entropy for TLS key generation: disabling TLS support
Nov 23 09:12:53 server1 postfix/smtpd[3470]: connect from unknown[88.254.132.49]
Nov 23 09:12:53 server1 postfix/smtpd[3470]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[88.254.132.49]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 23 09:12:53 server1 postfix/smtpd[3470]: disconnect from unknown[88.254.132.49]
Nov 23 09:12:59 server1 postfix/smtpd[2784]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[122.160.4.217]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 23 09:12:59 server1 postfix/smtpd[2784]: disconnect from unknown[122.160.4.217]


----------



## fahrlehrer (23. Nov. 2009)

und weiter:
Nov 23 09:17:50 server1 amavis[2342]: (02342-02) Passed CLEAN, [85.214.130.87] [217.92.11.14] -> , Message-ID: , mail_id: 3ggJxdCsf73E, Hits: 0.001, size: 1646, queued_as: 84CAA2A87, 8260 ms
Nov 23 09:17:50 server1 postfix/smtp[3720]: 1F7B62A86: to=, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=8.5, delays=0.25/0.01/0.01/8.3, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=02342-02, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 84CAA2A87)
Nov 23 09:17:50 server1 postfix/qmgr[2276]: 1F7B62A86: removed
Nov 23 09:17:50 server1 maildrop[3731]: Cannot set my user or group id.
Nov 23 09:17:50 server1 postfix/pipe[3657]: 84CAA2A87: to=, orig_to=, relay=maildrop, delay=0.12, delays=0.05/0/0/0.07, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Cannot set my user or group id. )
Nov 23 09:17:50 server1 postfix/smtpd[3602]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[115.72.8.222]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 23 09:17:51 server1 postfix/smtpd[3602]: lost connection after DATA from unknown[115.72.8.222]
Nov 23 09:17:51 server1 postfix/smtpd[3602]: disconnect from unknown[115.72.8.222]
Nov 23 09:19:56 server1 postfix/smtpd[3799]: warning: connect to private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 23 09:19:57 server1 postfix/smtpd[3799]: warning: connect to private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 23 09:19:57 server1 postfix/smtpd[3799]: warning: problem talking to server private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 23 09:19:57 server1 postfix/smtpd[3799]: warning: no entropy for TLS key generation: disabling TLS support
Nov 23 09:19:58 server1 postfix/smtpd[3799]: connect from net152.186.188-244.dynamic.omsk.ertelecom.ru[188.186.152.244]
Nov 23 09:19:59 server1 postfix/smtpd[3799]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from net152.186.188-244.dynamic.omsk.ertelecom.ru[188.186.152.244]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 23 09:19:59 server1 postfix/smtpd[3799]: lost connection after RCPT from net152.186.188-244.dynamic.omsk.ertelecom.ru[188.186.152.244]
Nov 23 09:19:59 server1 postfix/smtpd[3799]: disconnect from net152.186.188-244.dynamic.omsk.ertelecom.ru[188.186.152.244]
Nov 23 09:20:02 server1 postfix/smtpd[3799]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 23 09:20:02 server1 postfix/smtpd[3799]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 23 09:20:02 server1 postfix/smtpd[3799]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]


IN DER WARTESCHLANGE:

Daten vom: 23-11-2009 09:25
-Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
84CAA2A87 2122 Mon Nov 23 09:17:50 felix@fahrschule-eurodrive.de
(temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Cannot set my user or group id.)
felix.voss@eurodrive-fahrschulen.de

1EB8D2A89 2145 Mon Nov 23 09:17:47 felix@fahrschule-eurodrive.de
(temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Cannot set my user or group id.)
felix.voss@eurodrive-fahrschulen.de

4C49E2A80 1218 Mon Nov 23 09:10:31 wwwrun@server1.derfahrlehrer.info
(temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Cannot set my user or group id.)
felix.voss@eurodrive-fahrschulen.de

-- 7 Kbytes in 3 Requests.




Wie soll ich weitermachen um das Problem zu lösen?


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2009)

Hast Du das Tutorial ausgeführt nachdem Du ISPConfig installiert hattest oder davor? Hast Du es auch wirklich exakt befolgt? Habe das Tutorial gerde vor ein paar Tagen für einen kunden ausgeführt und es ist definitiv korrekt und vollständig, mann muss es halt nur gan exakt befolgen bevor ispconfig installiert wird.

Außerdem poste bitte mal die postfix master.cf Datei.


----------



## fahrlehrer (24. Nov. 2009)

ich weiß nicht wie ich sie komplett hier einfügen kann, da ich weit über die 10000 Zeichen Begrenzung komme.

HIER IST SIE DOWNLOADBAR: http://www.derfahrlehrer.info/main.cf

Ja, ich habe es der Reihe nach installiert. Nur MyDns musste ich 2 mal installieren. Beim ersten mal kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Wenn ich es sofort wieder versuche geht es.


----------



## Till (24. Nov. 2009)

Die Konfiguration in der steht mit welchem user maildrop aufgerufen wird istb in der master.cf Datei. Poste bitte mal die master.cf, nicht main.cf.


----------



## fahrlehrer (24. Nov. 2009)

verzeih.

http://www.derfahrlehrer.info/master.cf

danke


----------



## Laubie (24. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von fahrlehrer:


> verzeih.
> 
> http://www.derfahrlehrer.info/master.cf
> 
> danke


Fehler 404 - Datei nicht gefunden


----------



## fahrlehrer (24. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von Laubie:


> Fehler 404 - Datei nicht gefunden


 
nun aber


----------



## Till (25. Nov. 2009)

Hmm, sieht soweit ok aus. Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

grep vmail /etc/passwd


----------



## fahrlehrer (25. Nov. 2009)

vmail:x:303:303:maildirs chef:/srv/maildirs:/bin/false

ist die ausgabe


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2009)

Das scheint aber nicht von ISPConfig zu sein. Hast Du da irgend was geändert oder hattest Du ein anderes Controlpanel vorher auf dem Server Installiert?

Poste auch mal die Ausgabe von:

grep vmail /etc/group


----------



## fahrlehrer (26. Nov. 2009)

die Ausgabe ist:
vmail:!:303:

nein, ich habe den server 2 mal komplett frisch installiert und dabei wurden die festplatten formatiert. der rest ist aus dem howto.

ich habe es heute morgen mit dem gleichen howto noch einmal auf einem 32 bit rechner versucht (mit angepassten downloadpfaden für 32 bit) das ergebnis war dann allerdings genau das gleiche.


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2009)

Versuch mal apparmor zu deaktivieren, vielleist haut das beim Ausführen von maildrop dazwischen:

/etc/init.d/boot.apparmor stop
chkconfig -d boot.apparmor


----------



## fahrlehrer (27. Nov. 2009)

Have a lot of fun...
server1:~ # /etc/init.d/boot.apparmor stop
Unloading AppArmor profiles Mounting securityfs on /sys/kernel/securidone
                                                                     done
                                                                     done
server1:~ # chkconfig -d boot.apparmor
insserv: warning: script 'bastille-firewall' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: Default-Start undefined, assuming default start runlevel(s) for script `bastille-firewall'
boot.apparmor             0: off  1: off  2: off  3: off  4: off  5: off  6: off
server1:~ #


versuche jetzt mal ne mail hinzuschicken.


----------



## fahrlehrer (27. Nov. 2009)

geht nicht:




Aktualisierungsrate: - keine Aktualisierung -5 Minuten10 Minuten15 Minuten30 Minuten60 Minuten 


Daten vom: 27-11-2009 12:25Nov 27 12:11:37 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[200.242.98.132]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 27 12:11:38 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[200.242.98.132]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 27 12:11:39 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: lost connection after DATA from unknown[200.242.98.132]
Nov 27 12:11:39 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: disconnect from unknown[200.242.98.132]
Nov 27 12:12:32 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: connect from g229247160.adsl.alicedsl.de[92.229.247.160]
Nov 27 12:12:32 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from g229247160.adsl.alicedsl.de[92.229.247.160]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 27 12:12:33 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: lost connection after DATA from g229247160.adsl.alicedsl.de[92.229.247.160]
Nov 27 12:12:33 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: disconnect from g229247160.adsl.alicedsl.de[92.229.247.160]
Nov 27 12:12:47 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: connect from g229247160.adsl.alicedsl.de[92.229.247.160]
Nov 27 12:12:47 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from g229247160.adsl.alicedsl.de[92.229.247.160]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 27 12:12:47 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from g229247160.adsl.alicedsl.de[92.229.247.160]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 27 12:12:47 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: lost connection after DATA from g229247160.adsl.alicedsl.de[92.229.247.160]
Nov 27 12:12:47 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: disconnect from g229247160.adsl.alicedsl.de[92.229.247.160]
Nov 27 12:13:39 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: warning: 194.46.7.209: address not listed for hostname 209.7.46.194.uk.dsl.sta.u.tv
Nov 27 12:13:39 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: connect from unknown[194.46.7.209]
Nov 27 12:13:39 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[194.46.7.209]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=<209.7.46.194.uk.dsl.sta.u.tv>
Nov 27 12:13:40 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[194.46.7.209]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=<209.7.46.194.uk.dsl.sta.u.tv>
Nov 27 12:13:40 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[194.46.7.209]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=<209.7.46.194.uk.dsl.sta.u.tv>
Nov 27 12:13:40 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: lost connection after DATA from unknown[194.46.7.209]
Nov 27 12:13:40 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: disconnect from unknown[194.46.7.209]
Nov 27 12:13:46 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: connect from 189.26.199.50.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br[189.26.199.50]
Nov 27 12:13:46 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 189.26.199.50.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br[189.26.199.50]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=<189.26.199.50.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br>
Nov 27 12:13:47 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 189.26.199.50.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br[189.26.199.50]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=<189.26.199.50.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br>
Nov 27 12:13:47 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 189.26.199.50.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br[189.26.199.50]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=<189.26.199.50.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br>
Nov 27 12:13:48 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: lost connection after DATA from 189.26.199.50.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br[189.26.199.50]
Nov 27 12:13:48 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: disconnect from 189.26.199.50.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br[189.26.199.50]
Nov 27 12:15:02 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 27 12:15:02 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 27 12:15:02 server1 postfix/smtpd[29572]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 27 12:16:51 server1 clamd[1607]: SelfCheck: Database status OK.
Nov 27 12:18:22 server1 postfix/anvil[28110]: statistics: max connection rate 2/60s for (smtp:92.229.247.160) at Nov 27 12:12:47
Nov 27 12:18:22 server1 postfix/anvil[28110]: statistics: max connection count 1 for (smtp:124.62.90.105) at Nov 27 12:08:47
Nov 27 12:18:22 server1 postfix/anvil[28110]: statistics: max cache size 5 at Nov 27 12:09:32


----------



## fahrlehrer (27. Nov. 2009)

und:

Nov 27 12:18:55 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: warning: connect to private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 27 12:18:56 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: warning: connect to private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 27 12:18:56 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: warning: problem talking to server private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 27 12:18:56 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: warning: no entropy for TLS key generation: disabling TLS support
Nov 27 12:18:57 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: warning: 194.123.106.209: address not listed for hostname static.kpn.net
Nov 27 12:18:57 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: connect from unknown[194.123.106.209]
Nov 27 12:18:57 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[194.123.106.209]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 27 12:18:57 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[194.123.106.209]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 27 12:18:57 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[194.123.106.209]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 27 12:18:58 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: lost connection after DATA from unknown[194.123.106.209]
Nov 27 12:18:58 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: disconnect from unknown[194.123.106.209]
Nov 27 12:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 27 12:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 27 12:20:01 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov 27 12:21:34 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: connect from h1398378.stratoserver.net[85.214.130.87]
Nov 27 12:21:34 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from h1398378.stratoserver.net[85.214.130.87]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 27 12:21:34 server1 postfix/cleanup[30243]: 9742A21E0: message-id=<20091127112134.9742A21E0@server1.derfahrlehrer.info>
Nov 27 12:21:34 server1 postfix/qmgr[2276]: 9742A21E0: from=, size=1118, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 27 12:21:34 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: disconnect from h1398378.stratoserver.net[85.214.130.87]
Nov 27 12:21:34 server1 postfix/local[30246]: 9742A21E0: to=, orig_to=, relay=local, delay=0.16, delays=0.09/0.02/0/0.05, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to maildir)
Nov 27 12:21:34 server1 postfix/qmgr[2276]: 9742A21E0: removed
Nov 27 12:22:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: connect from h1398378.stratoserver.net[85.214.130.87]
Nov 27 12:22:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from h1398378.stratoserver.net[85.214.130.87]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Nov 27 12:22:26 server1 postfix/cleanup[30243]: CBF9E2A9F: message-id=<20091127112226.CBF9E2A9F@server1.derfahrlehrer.info>
Nov 27 12:22:26 server1 postfix/smtpd[30097]: disconnect from h1398378.stratoserver.net[85.214.130.87]
Nov 27 12:22:26 server1 postfix/qmgr[2276]: CBF9E2A9F: from=, size=1130, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 27 12:22:26 server1 postfix/local[30246]: CBF9E2A9F: to=, orig_to=, relay=local, delay=0.12, delays=0.06/0/0/0.06, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to maildir)
Nov 27 12:22:26 server1 postfix/qmgr[2276]: CBF9E2A9F: removed
Nov 27 12:24:12 server1 postfix/pickup[25716]: CF1332AA2: uid=30 from=
Nov 27 12:24:12 server1 postfix/cleanup[30401]: CF1332AA2: message-id=<20091127112412.CF1332AA2@server1.derfahrlehrer.info>
Nov 27 12:24:12 server1 postfix/qmgr[2276]: CF1332AA2: from=, size=587, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 27 12:24:13 server1 amavis[2343]: (02343-03) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Nov 27 12:24:17 server1 postfix/smtpd[30411]: warning: connect to private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 27 12:24:18 server1 postfix/smtpd[30411]: warning: connect to private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 27 12:24:18 server1 postfix/smtpd[30411]: warning: problem talking to server private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 27 12:24:18 server1 postfix/smtpd[30411]: warning: no entropy for TLS key generation: disabling TLS support
Nov 27 12:24:18 server1 postfix/smtpd[30411]: connect from unknown[127.0.0.1]
Nov 27 12:24:18 server1 postfix/smtpd[30411]: A3FEC2AA7: client=unknown[127.0.0.1]
Nov 27 12:24:18 server1 amavis[2343]: (02343-03) INFO: removed bare CR from 1 header line(s)
Nov 27 12:24:18 server1 postfix/cleanup[30401]: A3FEC2AA7: message-id=<20091127112412.CF1332AA2@server1.derfahrlehrer.info>
Nov 27 12:24:18 server1 postfix/qmgr[2276]: A3FEC2AA7: from=, size=1200, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 27 12:24:18 server1 postfix/smtpd[30411]: disconnect from unknown[127.0.0.1]
Nov 27 12:24:18 server1 amavis[2343]: (02343-03) Passed BAD-HEADER, -> , quarantine: badh-fUAE2nTDqJ6O, Message-ID: <20091127112412.CF1332AA2@server1.derfahrlehrer.info>, mail_id: fUAE2nTDqJ6O, Hits: -0.001, size: 587, queued_as: A3FEC2AA7, 5797 ms
Nov 27 12:24:18 server1 postfix/smtp[30406]: CF1332AA2: to=, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=6, delays=0.19/0.02/0.01/5.8, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=02343-03, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as A3FEC2AA7)
Nov 27 12:24:18 server1 postfix/qmgr[2276]: CF1332AA2: removed
Nov 27 12:24:18 server1 maildrop[30420]: Cannot set my user or group id.
Nov 27 12:24:18 server1 postfix/pipe[30418]: A3FEC2AA7: to=, relay=maildrop, delay=0.29, delays=0.11/0.05/0/0.13, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Cannot set my user or group id. )
Nov 27 12:24:49 server1 postfix/smtpd[30434]: warning: connect to private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 27 12:24:50 server1 postfix/smtpd[30434]: warning: connect to private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 27 12:24:50 server1 postfix/smtpd[30434]: warning: problem talking to server private/tlsmgr: No such file or directory
Nov 27 12:24:50 server1 postfix/smtpd[30434]: warning: no entropy for TLS key generation: disabling TLS support
Nov 27 12:24:50 server1 postfix/smtpd[30434]: connect from h1398378.stratoserver.net[85.214.130.87]
Nov 27 12:24:50 server1 postfix/smtpd[30434]: AED902AA3: client=h1398378.stratoserver.net[85.214.130.87]
Nov 27 12:24:50 server1 postfix/cleanup[30401]: AED902AA3: message-id=<37B96D3F7D76422499E6FFE39B24032E@LaptopF>
Nov 27 12:24:50 server1 postfix/qmgr[2276]: AED902AA3: from=, size=1641, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 27 12:24:50 server1 postfix/smtpd[30434]: disconnect from h1398378.stratoserver.net[85.214.130.87]
Nov 27 12:24:51 server1 amavis[2342]: (02342-04) (!!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Nov 27 12:24:58 server1 postfix/smtpd[30411]: connect from unknown[127.0.0.1]
Nov 27 12:24:58 server1 postfix/smtpd[30411]: 800122AA8: client=unknown[127.0.0.1]
Nov 27 12:24:58 server1 postfix/cleanup[30401]: 800122AA8: message-id=<37B96D3F7D76422499E6FFE39B24032E@LaptopF>
Nov 27 12:24:58 server1 postfix/smtpd[30411]: disconnect from unknown[127.0.0.1]
Nov 27 12:24:58 server1 postfix/qmgr[2276]: 800122AA8: from=, size=2127, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov 27 12:24:58 server1 amavis[2342]: (02342-04) Passed CLEAN, [85.214.130.87] [217.92.11.14] -> , Message-ID: <37B96D3F7D76422499E6FFE39B24032E@LaptopF>, mail_id: c+yzkyOiFk1L, Hits: 0.001, size: 1641, queued_as: 800122AA8, 7663 ms
Nov 27 12:24:58 server1 postfix/smtp[30406]: AED902AA3: to=, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=8, delays=0.29/0/0.01/7.7, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=02342-04, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 800122AA8)
Nov 27 12:24:58 server1 postfix/qmgr[2276]: AED902AA3: removed
Nov 27 12:24:58 server1 maildrop[30459]: Cannot set my user or group id.
Nov 27 12:24:58 server1 postfix/pipe[30418]: 800122AA8: to=, relay=maildrop, delay=0.15, delays=0.08/0.01/0/0.06, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Cannot set my user or group id. )


----------



## Paul (6. Dez. 2009)

Ist das Problem gelöst?
Kannst Du jetzt mailen?
Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit einem frisch aufgesetzten ISPConfig 3 auf einem OpenSuse 64 Server. Darum würde mich interessieren, wie Du Deinen Fall gelöst hast.


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2009)

Zitat von Paul:


> Ist das Problem gelöst?
> Kannst Du jetzt mailen?
> Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit einem frisch aufgesetzten ISPConfig 3 auf einem OpenSuse 64 Server. Darum würde mich interessieren, wie Du Deinen Fall gelöst hast.


Mach bitte einen neuen Thread und beschreibe Dein Problem exakt inkl. Log Auszug. Aus Erfahrung ist es nämlich so dass in dem meisten Fällen das Problem nicht identisch ist.


----------



## cheech (7. Jan. 2010)

*Lösung gefunden?*

Hallo habt Ihr eine Lösung gefunden, bei mir ist es auch so Opensuse 11.2_64 ?


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2010)

Mach bitte das, was ich in post #20 geschrieben habe.


----------

